# كتاب عن ماكنة المخرطة والتفريز



## احمد الحوت (21 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم 
على هذا الرابط كتاب حجمه 90 mb مفصل عن ماكنة المخرطة والتفريز
باللغة الفرنسية :

http://www.sendspace.com/file/wfdvxy#


----------



## amenko1 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ابحث عن كتاب عن الخراطة والتفريز بالعربي الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)

amenko1 قال:


> ابحث عن كتاب عن الخراطة والتفريز بالعربي الله يعطيكم العافية




تفضل أخى

http://eng2010.yoo7.com/montada-f1/


----------

